# Mal was für dumme



## Gilimi (4 Aug. 2006)

Wen euch mal wieder irgendjemnd ne dumme antwort reindrückt, haut ihm den um die ohren.

Du denkst doch nur vonner Tapete bis zur Wand.

Also bei mir hats schon lustige auswirkungen gegeben.


----------



## Muli (5 Aug. 2006)

Versteh ich nicht ...  LOL ...
Du kannst auch sagen ...

Watt ... wer bist du denn?


----------



## illidan (6 Aug. 2006)

Gilimi schrieb:


> Du denkst doch nur vonner Tapete bis zur Wand.



lol....

Der ist echt gut. Und den kannte ich noch nicht. Dake dir. Den werd ich mir merken! 

gruß zer0


----------



## Muli (6 Aug. 2006)

Update: Dich haben sie wohl mit dem Hammer gepudert ...


----------



## Rudi (6 Aug. 2006)

Hä Ägypten? oder Wat wer ist Tot?
Kenn ich so


----------



## chrissi (7 Aug. 2006)

Hey, ich hau euch gleich die Locken vom Dach......... 
Anschließend is der Karter gekemmt!!!!


----------

